# I'm going to be taking a break for a while.



## Jaguar

lots of things have come up in real life for me recently... i just moved out with my fiancee a month ago and between trying to get everything sorted out, looking for work, school, trying to get daily tasks done with no car, and so on, i don't have nearly as much spare time anymore. i also just got the awful news that my oldest sister has advanced and widespread cancer, and i really need to take a break from the internet and focus on my family for a while.

i'm sure the other mods will take great care of everything while i'm gone, and i'll be back as soon as possible.


----------



## 1a1a

Real world trumps net anyday, good luck with everything, sorry to hear about your sister too.


----------



## Aboore

Good luck Jaguar I'm sorry about your sister and I hope everything turns out okay in the end. Best of luck in the real world! Gonna miss ya around here.


----------



## lilspaz68

Aboore said:


> Good luck Jaguar I'm sorry about your sister and I hope everything turns out okay in the end. Best of luck in the real world! Gonna miss ya around here.


I am very sorry to hear of this Jaguar...take care of yourself and my thoughts will be with you and your family.


----------



## Ramen

Goodbye for now Jaguar, best of luck to you. I'm terribly, terribly sorry about your sister as well. I hope that you find a job, a school, and such and I will pray for your sister to overcome her cancer.
I will miss you, you are a wonderful mod.


----------



## Coorkking

*Im going to be taking a break for a while*

Have been know to indulge in a little tipple from the barrel now and again Silverline.
You can take that as a hint for later in the year if you want CTM


----------



## Bokaholic

Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Chillzone68

Wish you the best of luck in such a hard time


----------



## Eden10

Best wishes, hope everything sorts itself out for you.


----------



## Wtpooh

I've said prayers for you and your family to have comfort during this difficult time. Take care.


----------

